# How about electric tool



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I have worked with [in] water all my life as a plumber, plus Authur’s Disease, has probably done it’s work and I am 76 going on 77.

I was having trouble driving staples [Romex]. Either I would drop the staple, or hit my fingers. Ouch the latter hurt. Plus I was taking forever to get the job [my garage done].
So the brain went in gear again. The attached photo is a strip cut from a Folgers coffee can, 2 holes were punched in and some material was removed between the holes. 3rd hole is an oops. I tried it works beautiful you set the staple without finger bashing or falling off the ladder.
When the staple is set, lift off the staple jigger put tool in the apron for the next one.

PS I did try holding the staple with pliers, that did not work to well either.


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of invention. 
That's pretty neat bill


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Plumbers are the greatest inventors. My father made many tools with his brains and hands, it's too bad he was too busy working to actually patented them.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

What about a staple gun? I agree that working with your brain and finding a solution to get out of a jamb is a large part of plumbing, but I'm also a big believer that any tool that may assist in my job is something I might want to invest in. Besides that, can you use metal staples on romex? I thought they had to be those plastic ones with the two nails.


----------

